# control de posicionamiento de una mesa giratoria



## mdnemesis (Jun 24, 2012)

buenas tardes!!!
soy estudiante de ing electromecanica y estoy por realizar un pryecto el cual consiste en controlar una base giratoria y que esta gire cada determinados grados por ejemplo que de una vuelta girando de a 10° o de ota vuelta girando cada 45 °, y que aparte en cada paro que de saque una foto al objeto que este sobre la mesa, bueno la programacion la voy a hacer el labview pero mi problema es de la mecanica de la mesa, para moverla se qu epuedo usar un motor a pasos pero para que la mesa sepa donde esta(un home) puedo usar un encoder, puedo conseguir algo que ya este echo lo puedo armar o algo mas facil de hacer... por fa*VOR* si me pudieran ayudar se los agradeceria bastante


----------



## 300 KVA (Jun 24, 2012)

si usas un encoder relativo (de los que solo tienen un bit que avanza 1,0,1,0....) puedes hacerlo con un transportador, una regla y un cutter, para el home puedes usar un segundo sensor que solo se active en el 0.
si no se te da tanto el diseño gráfico puedes imprimir el encoder en un acetato, simplemente haz un dibujo en autocad o similar con la resolución que necesitas (por ejemplo 2.5 grados) y mándalo a imprimir.
Finalmente, para la mecánica, busca una torna mesa (cuidado con Indiana Jones), o un par de baleros planos y una mesa de madera, los motores a pasos tienen que tener una resolución igual o multiplo de la que necesitas, si no, tienes que hacer un juego de engranes que lo corrija y de una potencia comparable a la necesitada


----------



## mdnemesis (Jun 26, 2012)

muchas gracias hermano!!!! ya mas o menos me diste una idea de como construirloy que utilizar si sale posteo como quedo muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2012)

Yo iría por motor de pasos , un sensor óptico para que al arrancar sepa donde está y un contador de pulsos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 27, 2012)

Yo lo haria muuuuuucho más simple...

Motor para girar la mesa y un...servo para detectar el ángulo correcto.

Puente H para controlar el motor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2012)

Pero el dijo 10º o 45º , no dijo *mas o menos* 10º o 45º


----------



## mdnemesis (Jul 17, 2012)

gracias chavos ya llevo algo adelantado el pryecto elegi un motor a pasos y lo voy a controlar con un puente H que a su vez le voy a mandar las señales con una DAQ pero!!!!! no se si le tenga que conectar la tierra de la DAQ a la tierra del puente H gracias!!!!!!!


----------

